# Wife Parking



## windzup (Dec 2, 2017)

crash by Rob Tomlin, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Dec 2, 2017)

O.K., that's kind of funny, but you might catch heck for that title.  

Looks like they were both going for the same parking spot.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> O.K., that's kind of funny, but you might catch heck for that title.
> 
> Looks like they were both going for the same parking spot.



_Might? _


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 2, 2017)

limr said:


> Might?



This is it "Might", are you okay, are you sick, tired, out of sorts, this doesn't sound like you!!!! Should someone come around and check on you?


----------



## windzup (Dec 2, 2017)

Hahaha very good


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Might?
> ...



If I were on full power, you're right - I would never let a tasteless sexist "joke" go unchallenged! Alas, I am end-of-the-semester exhausted and still have to put my snow tires on today, so there's no energy left. For now


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 2, 2017)

limr said:


> If I were on full power, you're right - I would never let a tasteless sexist "joke" go unchallenged! Alas, I am end-of-the-semester exhausted and still have to put my snow tires on today, so there's no energy left. For now



Okay good to know, hope you're back up to speed quickly. As I get older, I find I hate change in anything LOL


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2017)

Good capture. Interesting. Timing on the shutter was good!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 2, 2017)

Great Shot and funny title.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 2, 2017)

No doubt Limr has this one bookmarked for a return visit!


----------



## windzup (Dec 2, 2017)

My wife is a stunt driver can't say fairer than that


----------



## The wife! (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice timing on that shot.

Glad I'm not the average wife....I'm a Jeepah wife. I park as well as the Jeep guys.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 3, 2017)

Either good timing or the wife has a ton of superglue.


----------

